# Facebook security error !!



## Suhail Malik (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey there guys i am using facebook for over 3 years but however since last week, im getting an error or something like that in Chrome as :

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-D9OS4hLYVKY/Tq0ferkRydI/AAAAAAAAACE/_4mPY-RBk-s/s616/Untitled.png

and if i press "Load Anyway" button, the https is removed as:

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-KqnGzGomHNg/Tq0fhiR-CcI/AAAAAAAAACM/esBZXpAnkVM/s577/Untitled2.png

Is this thing alright?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 31, 2011)

because recently facebook has enabled the HTTPS (SSL) protocol and by default it is disabled u may have enabled it u can configure it from account settings>accountsecurity


----------



## coolpcguy (Oct 31, 2011)

Couple of things:

 - If a page is delivered via https, Chrome now doesn't load any files which are not being served via https & shows a warning
 - Facebook is serving some files over a plain http connection when you're logged in via https

Hence  Chrome is asking if you want to enable the insecure content (by insecure: it means the files being delivered over http instead of https - it need not mean that the contents are actually insecure).

It _should_ be fine, if you're not certain, just check via view-source which are the insure contents


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 31, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> because recently facebook has enabled the HTTPS (SSL) protocol and by default it is disabled u may have enabled it u can configure it from account settings>accountsecurity



On what basis did you said that? I had activated https mode through account settings more than a month ago, but getting this error just from today.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 1, 2011)

^^You're browsing with an invalid SSL certificate. That means the data you send and receive is being encrypted, but Chrome can't be sure the other party is who they say they are beasuse the security certificate isn't installed in ur computer

When you first come across a site / certificate with this problem Chrome will ask you if you want to continue. You have chosen to continue and ignored the warning then that error will occur


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 1, 2011)

But why wasn't it occuring previously, and why only on fb?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 1, 2011)

its not only on Fb it will occur on any https site whose security certificate is not verified or installed in ur pc read this u will know why the error occurs
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6215/6301418390_31f5f5c393.jpg
error1 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


----------



## dead.night7 (Nov 2, 2011)

Check you date and time settings  make sure are they correct


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2011)

They're fine. Once chrome gave me this warning even on google


----------



## coolpcguy (Nov 2, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> ^^You're browsing with an invalid SSL certificate.



No - if he were to browse with an invalid certi, he'd run into the error posted by you. 

This is because as I mentioned: 

Some contents being delivered over an insecure line on an mostly secure page.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2011)

coolpcguy said:


> No - if he were to browse with an invalid certi, he'd run into the error posted by you.
> 
> This is because as I mentioned:
> 
> *Some contents being delivered over an insecure line on an mostly secure page.*



Same! Google defines it with same reason.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 2, 2011)

It happens with me on Chromium too. But I choose Don't Load.
Doesn't look any different when I let load anyway...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Doesn't look any different when I let load anyway...



It just doesn't loads the "insecure" content delivered via http*s* connection. And that's not viewable by naked eye


----------



## Vyom (Nov 3, 2011)

^^ Yeah, and that's why it doesn't matter what we select. So to be safe, I think, best would be to, select "Don't Load"!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 3, 2011)

^^To be more safe, I start using Mozilla


----------



## Vyom (Nov 3, 2011)

^^ So you think, Chrome / Chromium is less safe then Mozilla! 
Anyway, to stop our pursuit with the off-topic posts, I won't argue.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 3, 2011)

Yep, personal exp + (intuition)!


----------



## coolpcguy (Nov 3, 2011)

(PS: Firefox doesn't block insecure content by default, that's why you don't get that message).


----------



## Vyom (Nov 3, 2011)

^^ Replace '*' with ':' in your post.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 3, 2011)

coolpcguy said:


> (PS: Firefox doesn't block insecure content by default, that's why you don't get that message).



Thnx for telling, I didn't know that. But does that conclude that chrome is safer?


----------



## coolpcguy (Nov 3, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> It just doesn't loads the "insecure" content delivered via http*s* connection. And that's not viewable by naked eye



More often than not, most insecure content are genelly js files which serve ads or handle analytics. 



dashing.sujay said:


> Thnx for telling, I didn't know that. But does that conclude that chrome is safer?



There is no conclusion, so-to-speak. Vulnerabilities exist in most browsers, but considering Google's bug bounty, Chrome's sandbox model - I do think Chrome might be the safest of the lot.


----------



## dead.night7 (Nov 13, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> They're fine. Once chrome gave me this warning even on google



Dude Check this out
╰☆╮ ☣ ☣ Technology Guru ☣ ☣ ╰☆╮: This Connection is untrusted


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 15, 2011)

dead.night7 said:


> Dude Check this out
> ╰☆╮ ☣ ☣ Technology Guru ☣ ☣ ╰☆╮: This Connection is untrusted



I know about this, and this wasn't the problem with me. BTW my problem got solved after I reinstalled Chrome.


----------

